
The Pirate Bay Added a CPU-Hijacking Bitcoin Miner to Some Pages - nan0
http://gizmodo.com/the-pirate-bay-added-a-cpu-hijacking-bitcoin-miner-to-s-1818488143
======
superkuh
It's no more hijacking CPU than the new normal 'web app'-style of webdesign
that can't even render text without JS.

This seems like an excellent way to monetize popular websites in a minimal
impact way. And best of all since it's mining Monero all the transactions will
be private.

